# What are the other choices besides Sintra?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Are there other choices besides Sintra for building routed plastic tracks?

Just curious...

Scott


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

This is what mine was built with (Ozark Raceway) and it looks and feels just like the surface of the Tomy/AFX etc plastic track I raced on for years.

http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=87&subpageid=184110&ck=

Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The Toolman said:


> This is what mine was built with (Ozark Raceway) and it looks and feels just like the surface of the Tomy/AFX etc plastic track I raced on for years.
> http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=87&subpageid=184110&ck=
> Ronnie


Nice track Ronnie!

AFXToo, I don't think that Corian (or other Formica type products) will work for what I want to do. To rigid...
I am looking for something that can be made with slight banks in the turns.

Scott


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Scott, Kevin uses the same stuff for his banked layouts also. He just uses a thinner backing board.

Ronnie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just curious, but is the stuff the Bucktrack people used expensive?


----------

